# NJ waters does it again Doormate fluke 13.3 lbs



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

The Last Lady II open boat trip out of Shark River on 8/19. I need to fish instead of posting the awesome catches  maybe get a nice catch myself


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. There have ben some good doormats down this way as well. Not as big as this one but good size just as well.


----------



## fluxcore (Jan 4, 2009)

*flounder catch*

double check the fish, it could be a halibut that really got lost. nice catch:fishing:


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> Nice fish. There have ben some good doormats down this way as well. Not as big as this one but good size just as well.


Dunno Dogg, that one you, "released" last week was close!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1fishinmusician said:


> Dunno Dogg, that one you, "released" last week was close!


Ya had to go and bring that up didn't ya........................ It was great havin ya up. Get back here for the fall run.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

"Released" What does that mean? You dropped it in the water?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Okay, Okay, since my brother 1fishinmusician had to go and bring this up, I guess I'm gonna have to spill the beans here. 

Me and brother Geoff and Geoff Jr were fishing Turtle Creek in North Wildwood last week. Until they came up from the great state of Virginia, the Sea Bass were tearin me up. I ALWAYS use circle hooks 99.9% of the time. Anyone that fishes with me knows this. So anyway were fishin and I WAS GOING TO use a 4/0-5/0 circle but since the Sea Bass were tearin me up (the little ones), I decided to use a 1/0 wide gap hook on a light tackle set up. Okuma CD30 on a 7ft Tsunami Trophy Series rod, with 15lb pp. I'm usin mackerel for bait. I get hit and hit hard like a freight train and fish on. So I'm wrangling this fish that we have not seen yet, especially me like others on this board, I am vertically challanged. I think I have a good hook set and I'm bringing it in. The area at Tutrle CReek has two retaining walls, one higher than the other. So I feel the fish coming up out of the water and then it happens...........SPITOOY!!!!!!!!. Here comes my rig weight and all right back at me. No fish. Geoff and Geoff Jr are on the bulk head looking at the water and I'm watching my rig just sway infront of my face. Geoff says, "Dude that was a huge fish." Now mind you I never saw it. "How big was it and what was it?" I asked. "Big flounder probbaly 30 inches or better and over 5lbs" I'm told. As I sat there in my pain and disbelief, I was wondering to myself, why didn't you use a circle hook you dumb a$$!!!!!. Geoff says, "Man I wish we had a net to help ya out there." I knda laughed and said, "Not more than six feet away from us there two, two TWO nets in the back of my truck, a bridge net and a regular 5ft net." Made for a great day. I lost the biggest flattie that I have EVER caught and re-learned a valuble lesson..............ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS GO WITH YOUR GUT INSTICT!!!!!!!!!! It never fails.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, damn man I hate that feeling. You know its a big fish and you cant wait to see im and all of a sudden the weight is gone. But thats fishin.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep this is true.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## jl_rotary (Jul 1, 2008)

wow


----------

